# This is the era of Midnight S≡R≡NITY...!



## Michael Russo

Life suddenly feels strange without a T≡SLA... Red Dragon flew away two days ago... so I closed the other thread as announced... 

I find myself in a twilight zone until the delivery date of my new Midnight Silver S100D on November 8 (a week from now, somewhere between a blip in time and an eternity... ) so I thought I’d already start this new thread as a placeholder... 

No doubt you’ll understand, I’m beside myself with excitement... :sweatsmile:

So... more to come in 7 (long...) days!


----------



## Michael Russo

It’s happening... tomorrow is THE day!!


----------



## Love

Michael Russo said:


> It's happening... tomorrow is THE day!!


Amazing news! I'd missed your initial post here on Thursday but saw this one. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Michael Russo

Promised a report and here it is...

Today I was fortunate enough to experience a true T≡SLA delivery experience and it was great!!!

We arrived on time at the closest Store 210 kms away (130 miles) near Bordeaux, France... We were welcomed by a very friendly as well as knowledgeable Delivery Specialist, Guillaume, who assisted me during the whole process.

Of course, having had 7 months of prior (older gen) Model S experience, the time was spent on key differences, the new V9 UI (very intuitive), how to operate SAS (super comfy) and minor other things. I felt right at home right away.

The car has a black vegan interior plus alcantara rooflines, as well as nice dark wooden style dashboard inserts (very classy).

The ride back home was nice (@ controlled highway speed (85 mph in France). The extra range versus my older S85 Red Dragon made me feel totally comfortable not limiting myself to 70 mph... I love the 2nd gen seats with adjustable lumbar support and superior firmness (@TrevP , you were of course right!).

I'll post more pics later yet here is the top ones for the day...

Happy, blessed man here... Thank you, T≡SLA, thank you Elon!!


----------



## TrevP

Congrats Mike! Your back certainly will thank you with those incredible seats


----------



## GDN

Beautiful car. You will enjoy. Congrats.


----------



## AEDennis

Looking good... Did you drive on Navigation on the way home? Or is that still restricted to US?


----------



## Michael Russo

AEDennis said:


> Looking good... Did you drive on Navigation on the way home? Or is that still restricted to US?


Yep. No NoA here yet and it's unclear when it will be released. I was told in a few weeks yet something tells me it could be a few months, Dennis...


----------



## Mad Hungarian

OMG I had NO idea this upgrade was in the works - the perils of peak season at work and barely being able to keep up with wheel/tire questions here.
I'm SO happy for you Michael!! Absolutely gorgeous.
Is there a thread that explains how this came to be so I don't have to make you repeat?


----------



## Michael Russo

Mad Hungarian said:


> OMG I had NO idea this upgrade was in the works - the perils of peak season at work and barely being able to keep up with wheel/tire questions here.
> I'm SO happy for you Michael!! Absolutely gorgeous.
> Is there a thread that explains how this came to be so I don't have to make you repeat?


Thank you, my friend! Does not have the P yet enough for me... I did not share too much on this before as I did not want to jinx my sale of Red Dragon and my leasing being approved on Midnight S≡R≡NITY!!

So basically, in a nutshell:
- saw this beauty on display at a local car show on 10/19 (on my birthday!) and my jaw dropped when I found out that it was for sale, an employee car with 7,000 kms with 20% off sticker price.
- I figured, IF I could sell my 4 yr old, 45,000 kms S85 easily and IF I could get a 5 yr, 35,000 kms/year leasing approved, it would be a good deal which truly would give me a true keeper for the ages!
- I sold Red Dragon within a week for more than I bought it for 7 months and 18,000 kms ago, and my leasing was a YES!!
- So there you go, could not resist...

Still think it would look better with nice FC04s (Silver or Black?), unless you'd advise your version of the turbines (don't see it on the site for the '18 S100D strangely) or even a Falcon?  Which one is lighter and/or would look best, oh you omniscient Wheel Guru? 

Adding some exterior pics & an interior shot taken today... the car drives so smoothly and I love the latest gen sears and the SAS!!

Happy camper here...


----------



## Quicksilver

Michael Russo said:


> Promised a report and here it is...
> 
> Today I was fortunate enough to experience a true T≡SLA delivery experience and it was great!!!
> 
> We arrived on time at the closest Store 210 kms away (130 miles) near Bordeaux, France... We were welcomed by a very friendly as well as knowledgeable Delivery Specialist, Guillaume, who assisted me during the whole process.
> 
> Of course, having had 7 months of prior (older gen) Model S experience, the time was spent on key differences, the new V9 UI (very intuitive), how to operate SAS (super comfy) and minor other things. I felt right at home right away.
> 
> The car has a black vegan interior plus alcantara rooflines, as well as nice dark wooden style dashboard inserts (very classy).
> 
> The ride back home was nice (@ controlled highway speed (85 mph in France). The extra range versus my older S85 Red Dragon made me feel totally comfortable not limiting myself to 70 mph... I love the 2nd gen seats with adjustable lumbar support and superior firmness (@TrevP , you were of course right!).
> 
> I'll post more pics later yet here is the top ones for the day...
> 
> Happy, blessed man here... Thank you, T≡SLA, thank you Elon!!
> 
> View attachment 17213
> View attachment 17214
> View attachment 17215


Congrats Sir Michael! I almost missed this thread. Looks like a beauty and 100D too! Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## MichelT3

Late, but well meant congrats from me too. 
A huge improvement, even though both are Model S.
Happy that you like the SAS. I suppose you now understand why I want SAS for my Model3.
Enjoy!


----------



## Michael Russo

Thanks to all for your kind words... tonight marked my first big long drive with Midnight S≡R≡NITY, 660 miles north for a quick hop back to Belgium...

Saved two SC stops thanks to the bigger battery and discovered a couple of classy locations while the car was getting her juice!


























All with a decent efficiency as this trip chart will attest... 









Just a tad annoyed when after a traffic intensive journey thru Paris, a warning message telling me climate control & battery cooling was 'limited' and I should contact T≡SLA service. Which I will do tomorrow am in Brussels after verifying thru T≡SLA Assistance via OTA that battery temperature was fine & I could drive on...


----------



## Michael Russo

Brief update on the warning message above. The Brussels T≡SLA Service Center folks found nothing. The next morning the message was gone, and cooling liquid level was fine, so suppose it was just a glitch.

Already clocked 3000 kms (1800 miles) in 10 days with brief round trip to Belgium. The car is a dream come true. Never has anything this comfortable and pleasant for roadtrips!










And amazing what you can encounter on Supercharger stops... 










These 21'' arachnidS are growing on me...


----------



## Michael Russo

Arrived in NW Italy last night after a second road trip with Midnight S≡R≡NITY... and waking up to a beautiful sunny day for end of November...

















I did notice something strange leaving in the morning on the highway. Despite being on V9.2018.42.3, I found AP2.5 to have real issues with a low sun creating lots of glare on a still somewhat humid road, making lane lines hardly visible. It either would act weird or not engage at all... A clear watchout this time of the year.

But still a great fan with the proper understanding it is driver _assistance_ requiring ongoing _attention !! _


----------



## Michael Russo

Some more news from our little escapade to NW Italy and back home via a brief stop north of Cannes, at the beautiful hotel de Mougins...
























This classy hotel with delicious food has four Supercharger stalls and is therefore a logical choice for juicing up, even more so because they serve excellent food... prices likely to be a bit steep in high season yet quite reasonable now (€118 for a superior room end November).

We took the time to explore the quaint little Vieux Village of Mougins nearby, then took a stroll on the Boulevard de la Croisette in Cannes, where the famous Film Festival takes place every spring...
Lovely, yet be prepared to spend a fortune if you spend more than an afternoon here, renting or let alone buying...


----------



## Michael Russo

And here's that annoying error message again, this time after mere cruising at very low speed along the coast of the French Riviera... Grrr...









For those who don't read French, this says air conditioning and battery cooling limited - contact T≡SLA Service...

Sent an email to the Service Center with the pic and awaiting news...


----------



## Michael Russo

As 2018 comes to an end, I want to extend my best wishes to the entire M30C family, be safe and enjoy your T≡SLA in the New Year... All the best!

Those of you who know me, also know I like to share my feelings and celebrate special occasions in rhymes so here is my submission for the day... Enjoy!

A year comes to a close, my first in a T≡SLA…
Deserving more than prose, it’s time for a coda!
Feeling blessed I must share, to friends and family,
I have no words to spare for the community!

In April got to join this great circle of friends
Cost me more than a coin, means justify the ends…
I had luck on my side when Red Dragon I found,
A fascinating ride, like a dream with no sound…

A shining red rocket, fast moving electrons,
Had me in the pocket, with positive ions…
Bought it as such good deal that when came time to part
Profit came with the seal, enabling a fresh start!

Could only go higher, a larger battery 
To go even further, I knew the remedy
So, right on my birthday, the bond was realized,
The best was here to stay, was truly energized!

The ultimate machine, color even better,
I don’t wish to demean yet love midnight silver!
This car intend to keep, for many years to come,
It won’t put me to sleep, driving fun and then some!

Now wherever I go, I wish to spread the word,
More people need to know, to ignore is absurd,
T≡SLA is THE answer, it is the best EV,
There’s no equal other, no equivalency!

You all I also thank, global group of buddies,
With each other we’re frank, we share discoveries,
New features we publish, so others benefit,
The gimmicks we relish, together we’re close-knit…

May this be a constant, great EV motoring,
To enjoy’s evident if we keep safe driving,
Whatever you call it, I pray you stay happy,
For me I have my fit, Midnight Serenity…!


----------



## Michael Russo

Time for some fun... 

My family and I went to the horse racing today and our youngest daughter took her camera 'cause she loves horses... and photography...

Anyways, she just sent me this pic via text as she was going through the many others she took today...

I call it 'the T≡SLA grin'...


----------



## MichelT3

Michael Russo said:


> And here's that annoying error message again, this time after mere cruising at very low speed along the coast of the French Riviera... Grrr...
> 
> View attachment 18316
> 
> For those who don't read French, this says air conditioning and battery cooling limited - contact T≡SLA Service...
> 
> Sent an email to the Service Center with the pic and awaiting news...


Did you find a solution already? Would be good to hear.


----------



## Michael Russo

Fun fact: T≡SLA has launched a ‘Tour de France’ of Model ≡ test drives and are coming to Pau on March 6... Guess who’s registered right away? 

Still haven’t cancelled my reservation... though very unlikely I won’t... Yet can’t help but wanna drive the new wonder...


----------



## MichelT3

Michael Russo said:


> Fun fact: T≡SLA has launched a 'Tour de France' of Model ≡ test drives and are coming to Pau on March 6... Guess who's registered right away?
> 
> Still haven't cancelled my reservation... though very unlikely I won't... Yet can't help but wanna drive the new wonder...


Danger! You might be convinced that Model 3 is a better car than your S ...!


----------



## Michael Russo

As reported here #318, I decided to move on the FSD option now, in view of the good deal for existing owners with EAP.
As a result, I finally cancelled my Model ≡ reservation of Oct. 2016.

Back into the future...!!


----------



## MichelT3

OMG! What did you do? Before your test drive? Realy?


----------



## Jaciee

Michael Russo said:


> Promised a report and here it is...
> 
> Today I was fortunate enough to experience a true T≡SLA delivery experience and it was great!!!
> 
> We arrived on time at the closest Store 210 kms away (130 miles) near Bordeaux, France... We were welcomed by a very friendly as well as knowledgeable Delivery Specialist, Guillaume, who assisted me during the whole process.
> 
> Of course, having had 7 months of prior (older gen) Model S experience, the time was spent on key differences, the new V9 UI (very intuitive), how to operate SAS (super comfy) and minor other things. I felt right at home right away.
> 
> The car has a black vegan interior plus alcantara rooflines, as well as nice dark wooden style dashboard inserts (very classy).
> 
> The ride back home was nice (@ controlled highway speed (85 mph in France). The extra range versus my older S85 Red Dragon made me feel totally comfortable not limiting myself to 70 mph... I love the 2nd gen seats with adjustable lumbar support and superior firmness (@TrevP , you were of course right!).
> 
> I'll post more pics later yet here is the top ones for the day...
> 
> Happy, blessed man here... Thank you, T≡SLA, thank you Elon!!
> 
> View attachment 17213
> View attachment 17214
> View attachment 17215


You basically have a twin of my Sparrow . Congrats! Love the color XD


----------



## Michael Russo

Kudos to T≡SLA for delivering the two most critical referral awards to me within a very reasonable time... Feeling super well treated. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115497197330739201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115504150173892608
And this will be installed (x 4!! ) on Midnight S≡R≡NITY on 3/29...


----------



## Michael Russo

As planned, Midnight S≡R≡NITY got its new wheels today... man these are low profile tires!!  Looking great yet need a pothole alert... 
Also got the 2019.12.1.1 update with battery preheating for faster supercharging... will need to test that later in the new month when I meet an old friend in the Dordogne... Stay tuned...


----------



## Michael Russo

OMG. Realize it’s been several months I posted here. Shame on me... 

Anyways, a brief update on a milestone reached today... for the very first time. I drove Midnight S≡R≡NITY over 400 kms (405 to be precise) today (= 253 miles) on a single charge @ highway speeds (75-80 mph): Pau-Toulouse and back! 

Of course, I had less than 20 miles range left when I got home 7 hours ago (since I normally charge on the lower night rate as of 1 am, this was down to 6 miles right now so I just decided not to wait...

So, like I said, my wonderful T≡SLA may be no Raven, yet it still gives me plenty of ease and minimal range anxiety!


----------



## serpico007

Great thread. Still enjoying your car? Nice wheels.


----------



## Michael Russo

serpico007 said:


> Great thread. Still enjoying your car? Nice wheels.


Thanks! Yeah, I love my Midnight S≡R≡NITY and now anxiously awaiting the HW3 retrofit promised with the FSD upgrade I bought more than a year ago now. I have driven 45k km/30k miles of pure bliss. The big decision will come at the end of my lease end of '23... either buy it for the residual value of €33k, replace it with a Y... or a Cybertruck, if it comes to Europe in a version not exceeding 3.5 T!!
Since that leaves me with 3 and a half year to ponder that existential choice, I think I'll be just fine!


----------



## Quantum

Pretty! 

(Although I would have chosen Performance)


----------



## Michael Russo

Quantum said:


> Pretty!
> 
> (Although I would have chosen Performance)


I could not. The temptation would be too great and we have way too many speed cameras here in France!


----------



## Michael Russo

I can't believe it's been over a year since I last populated this thread.. here's a recent pic from the South of 🇫🇷…


----------

